

Missile Command in less than 1k of JavaScript - michalmarko
http://js1k.com/demo/657

======
user24
The whole of the js1k contest has been fascinating to watch. Some truly
amazing demos. Some of my favorites so far:

3d terrain: <http://js1k.com/demo/448>

pulsing beams: <http://js1k.com/demo/171>

heatmap: <http://js1k.com/demo/156>

DOM3d: <http://js1k.com/demo/326>

What I really like are the tweet-sized entries though. So much so in fact that
I'm donating a copy of JS:TGP as a prize for the best <=140 byte entry :)

Here are my entries to date: [http://www.puremango.co.uk/2010/08/some-
tweetable-js1k-demos...](http://www.puremango.co.uk/2010/08/some-tweetable-
js1k-demos/)

------
arethuza
The real life US missile defense systems was pretty awesome - particularly the
Sprint missile (0 to Mach 10 in 5 seconds!):

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprint_%28missile%29>

Video of a Sprint intercepting a RV:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZZV464z9g8>

~~~
jsvaughan
Incredible.

------
bd
It was recently updated (colors and anti-missile-spam feature):

<http://js1k.com/demo/670>

Also cool to see other HNers participating (I made two 1K demos and one
tweet).

Some of my favorites (not mentioned yet):

Wobbling tunnel: <http://js1k.com/demo/15>

Quaternion Julia raymarcher: <http://js1k.com/demo/49>

Twister: <http://js1k.com/demo/213>

3d snowman: <http://js1k.com/demo/224>

Hypnotic patterns: <http://js1k.com/demo/266>

Cute cartoonish platformer: <http://js1k.com/demo/635>

------
dkersten
Some pretty impressive demos there and I like the HTML5 buzz too, but, as much
as I dislike Flash, its still a bazillion times faster on most browsers at the
moment. It'll get there in time though.

~~~
simon_kun
You may like these AS3/Browser JS benchmarks:
<http://jacksondunstan.com/articles/712>

~~~
arethuza
Those tests don't seem to include anything graphical - Flash has a lot of
higher level graphics stuff that you would have to implement yourself if you
were using Canvas.

------
wlievens
I made a neat roguelike in JS last week but couldn't fit it in under 4K :(

~~~
tome
I made a truly marvelous proof of Fermat's Last Theorem in Javascript. 1k is
too small to contain it.

~~~
hitonagashi
window.location='<http://www.jstor.org/pss/2118559>;

1k?

~~~
tome
If you allow that kind of thing I can make some _excellent_ games in a few
bytes of Javascript!

~~~
wlievens
I bet you can't make Duke Nukem Forever in JS that way.

------
ck2
I miss the dew-dew-dew-dew sounds, lol.

------
konad
Not Quite Missile Command :)

I know it pretty well as I'm friends with Bill Carlton - the guy that's tried
to beat the Missile Command high score a few times. The game isn't as straight
forward as you might think, there's a game crashing bug for instance which has
burned Bill twice now at 40 hours+

<http://www.highscoremovie.com/>

Watching Missile Command is pretty fascinating. I watched Bill's last attempt
live as it streamed it on Justin.tv

